# Women in Leather Dresses



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

*Women in Leather Dresses*










Did You Know This About Leather Dresses? ?

Do you know that when a woman wears a leather dress,
a man's heart beats quicker,

his throat gets dry ,

he gets weak in the knees,

and he thinks irrationally ?

Ever wonder why?

It's because she smells 
like a

*N e w C a r!*


----------



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i'd rather my new car smells like a woman who's been wearing a leather thong..


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

very good :lol:


----------

